# No implantation bleeding.



## Jem88

Found out yest i'm preg again, but with my 2 previous pregancys which were mc/s i had spotting at the time of implantation and cramps but this time i haven't had any bleeding, thinking back i did have cramps but obv didn't think anything of it coz there was no blood.. is this a good sign, or could it be eptopic? i know every preg is diff but i guess i'm just worrying :blush:


----------



## momo198

i got my bfp yesterday too at 11 dpo..I have not had implantation bleeding either..i have only had the bleed with 1 of prev pregnancies im sure everything is fine.:hugs:


----------



## ginasgemz

Congrats!!!!!! Implantation can happen anywhere between 6-12 days after conception and my nurse said it's an ongoing process, too, so the implantation itself can go on for days or even a week..on the top of that it can take several days for the implantation blood to come out..so it still might be on its way..But if you don't have any, that's not a bad sign at all, some women never have it!! I don't remember which pregnancy but I didn't have any implantation bleeding and it was a normal pregnancy. I know a lot of friends of mine never had it. Congrats again and have a wonderful healthy pregnancy!


----------



## hb1

I think most people don't get IB - congratulations on your bfp!! :)

hx


----------



## Smudgelicious

Wouldn't worry in the slightest ! This is my 5th pregnancy and I've never had implantation bleeding. I'd actually never heard of it until a few months ago....:hugs:


----------



## Jem88

Thanks :) i'm taking is as a good sign


----------



## secretbaby

I had no implantation bleeding with my ds1 who is now eleven! and ds2 I had a tiny amount (5p size) and with this pregnancy I have had no implantation bleeding either. I heard that implantational bleeding is quite rare so I would not worry.


----------

